# Honey's?



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone finding any honeys yet. We got to be getting close.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

i havent found them since the early flush we had in augest, should be any day now though.I'm expecting to find some up north this weekend.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I agree, there was an early fruiting and I've seen a few entoloma abortivums and sulpher shelfs. Honeys are due any day. One of the best mushrooms to de-hydrate for the cold winter.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> i havent found them since the early flush we had in augest, should be any day now though.I'm expecting to find some up north this weekend.


I am betting a little moisture and a bit of a cold snap will bring em on. I too found an early flush about a month ago and the weather was just like that, moist and chilly.
Here in GR is is bone dry, with little poppin last I looked at my main spot. My buddy usually gets some shaggys but have not heard from him this week. We need moisture badly right now.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I haven't even been out shrooming or much of anything other than work this week....BUSY! I would think the next good rain would bring them on though. I like to sautee and freeze them in butter. I didn't like them dehydrated last year. Fortunately I froze a few.


----------



## itsme (Jul 28, 2008)

Pretty sure these are not honey mushrooms, but they come up every fall in bulk and I'm not sure what they are.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Those most definitely are not honey mushrooms, but I can't tell you what they are. 

Hey Mushroom Jack, do you boil them before you dehydrate them?


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Itsme
Looks like some type of clitocybe to me and looks a 
little like c. robusto but they are generally hard to
id to exact sp.
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/clitocybe.html

In general clitocybe that I find usually smell pretty sweet
and I always thought they would be good to eat,
but most are quite poisonus from what I've read.
Well except for blewits which are pretty good imo.

mike


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

we went out yesterday scouting the Honey zones...nothing yet....need rain and cold...im guessing two weeks up where i hunt em (i-69 corridor)

as far as the shrooms that ITSME put up.....they should be the non-aborted version of the Aborted Entoloma.....ive never eaten then non-aborted, but im 100% sure they are NOT poisonous.

koby


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I have pretty a good honey spot. It is where I get a lot of my hens but someone else gets the honey's once in a while. I'm pretty sure it is someone who knows my neighbor who I give em to. He actually let me in on the spot so I am not too worried about it either way. He was clueless about the hens all his life and I have told him to zip-his-lip to that person about the hens.
Anyhow, I have not seen any since those early ones in August. They I believe will need some rain to pop. It is almost always about now when it does rain that they come on. In fact I normally have found a bunch by now, but ya never know....I'll be going out again here shortly to see what is "up" 
_
EDIT: One more fresh hen this evening, a couple I had cut last week had some fresh growth off of them. The one I got was small but in prime condition from a different tree. Still more to come it seems!_


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

koby said:


> as far as the shrooms that ITSME put up.....they should be the non-aborted version of the Aborted Entoloma.....ive never eaten then non-aborted, but im 100% sure they are NOT poisonous.
> 
> koby


I thought of that too Koby, but the gills and caps on all the entoloma
I've seen near aborted ones never have a pure white cap and gills as her pics.
Usually the entolomas I find near the aborted ones usually
have more of a grey cap and gills as this suggests.
But hey, if I had a nickel for everytime i was wrong
on a shroom, I'd be rich!

*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/entoloma_abortivum.html*

I've not seen a honey yet this season, but if we get
this rain next week it should get them poppin.

mike


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I was gonna guess entoloma as well, but they do look awful white. Although, I think they are likely entolomas. I wouldn't bother with them or white clitocybes.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I haven't found any new honey's yet. I'm thinking with all of this rain coming next week we're going to get a nice flush of honeys and hens though. Did find my first Hericum squirrel hunting yesterday and a few sweet tooths and a couple oddly still good chants a few days ago squirrel hunting. I liked the Hericum. Tasted like crab!! Oh, got a few squirrels too!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Seen my first couple of clumps of the late dark honeys this
weekend that hadn't opened yet and were bugfree.
If we get some of this rain that's on the way, I think
honeys, blewits and late hens should be poppin soon.

mike


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Same here on the other side of the State. Just a couple small honeys, cool weather and rain should make them pop. Only find a few later hens compared to the earlier ones. Sometimes takes a frost to get them to flush. How bout you Mike? Are there less later Hens?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

i find less hens late but they aeem to be bigger. This rain should make it a killer honey weekend. Should be some shaggy's up the next few days as well.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

bzboril said:


> Same here on the other side of the State. Just a couple small honeys, cool weather and rain should make them pop. Only find a few later hens compared to the earlier ones. Sometimes takes a frost to get them to flush. How bout you Mike? Are there less later Hens?


Hey BZ
In general, I agree, the later hens with the cooler weather,
although less in numbers,seem to grow slow, have thicker fronds and are generally the heavyweights of the Maitake world.
The best part is it gives us more time to collect them while
they are still fresh.


mike


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I suspect the next few days should bring on some honies in my area. If not, I doubt they'll even show for me. This is later then I ever had em come on since I been lookin for them.....ceps for that August flush of a few I never saw that early before. Gonna give it a day off today and check tomorrow again. 
As for hens in one spot, they might be spent for me now but I could be in for a suprise. Still have a couple other spots left too .


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

zig said:


> Those most definitely are not honey mushrooms, but I can't tell you what they are.
> 
> Hey Mushroom Jack, do you boil them before you dehydrate them?


No, I don't . I try to find the fresh caps though. I dry them whole and when I reconstitute them, I wash and slice them. I love them in stews and chop suey the most. It covers the slimy feeling of them up. The texture and flavor is great for these dishes !


----------

